# What Breed is she?



## shatari_19 (Sep 20, 2010)

This is my rescue, Twinkle. I was just wondering what you all think that she is?














Thanks ^_^


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

shatari_19 said:


> This is my rescue, Twinkle. I was just wondering what you all think that she is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toy fox terrier? Second guess Rat terrier.


Is she an adult in the picture?


----------



## shatari_19 (Sep 20, 2010)

We were thinking Rattie as well. ^_^ and yes. She's about two or three


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

I see rat terrier.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

What's her tail look like?


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I agree with the guesses so far. She sure is a cutie.


----------

